# concerned mommy



## Luluu (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this site as I am such a chihuahua lover. Both my dogs are of chihuahua breed and I couldn't imagine my life without them. 

I recently had brought a new puppy home, she is a long hair chi and she's absolutely adorable. She is about 10 weeks now. She only weighs 1lb. I had taken her to the vet for her first set of shots and de-worming. My concern is that its now day 4 and she's not acting like herself at all! I had called the vet and told them what the case was but the Dr. just said it could be a side effect and she should get better soon. 

She seems to back her behind back alot and then just lay down and scratch her needle area. She whines and whimpers, I could tell she is not comfortable at all and is miserable. Should I do anything else at this point? has anyone's Chi done this? Thanks Guys! hoping to learn lots on here.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome from uk,my vet swears by mild warm salt water just a few dabs on the effective area,maybe he used a needle that was too big for a tiny chi ?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe some baby benedryl would help. Make sure you get the infant formula, and give according to weight. I think she would only get a very little bit---people here on the board have the right amount. I would check with the vet?? Sue


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Brodysmom posted about benadryl here
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html
Very helpful information. 

Welcome to cp its really fun here.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome! good luck! , by the looks of it everyone has given good advise! hope everything goes well  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

He may have gotten the needle in her muscle and its just a little sore. The benadryl is a good idea to help with any allergic reactions she may be experiencing. Alsi the warm salt water to keep the area lean of infection.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, the baby benadryl may help. And like michele said some salt water on the needle area may help as well.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your puppy today? We'd all love hearing that she is all better. For the next 'shots' maybe you can give her a dose of benedryl about 30 minutes before the shot? Just as a precaution. Won't hurt, might help. Good luck with her. Sue


----------



## Luluu (Apr 27, 2012)

susan davis said:


> How is your puppy today? We'd all love hearing that she is all better. For the next 'shots' maybe you can give her a dose of benedryl about 30 minutes before the shot? Just as a precaution. Won't hurt, might help. Good luck with her. Sue


Hi Susan, Thanks for asking. We think she's a bit better but still jerking every now and then. I am really concerned the Vet struck a muscle nerve or something  but she's stop crying and whimpering.

Thanks so much everyone for your input, it surely has put some ease on us. we appreciate it!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you considered the option of locating a NEW vet?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a cutie pie! Hope she's better.


----------

